# Guaiacol Special Filters?



## thick1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, great board and thanks for all the great info as its a big help. Does anyone know if special filters are needed if using Guaiacol other than standard .2 syringe Whatman filters for small amounts? Anyone with experiences to share? Thanks


----------



## Diesel.808 (Jul 21, 2014)

yes, made this mistake...u need zap cap filters or equivelent...it will melt the regular ones


----------



## Lift4ever (Jul 19, 2019)

So if i use the screw on top filters to filter gear with hand brake pump will that not work to filter guiacol


----------

